# CCI Large rifle magnum primers



## Browningbar23 (Feb 13, 2013)

I am looking for CCI Large rifle magnum primers. If you know a place that has any I would love a heads up of where. Also I have federal 215 primers that I would trade for them.

Thanks


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Where are you located? I don't have much, just 200 of them... I'm in Logan, UT.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a sleeve with 45 primers of the magnum and 500 of the large rifle...if any else would like them let me know I will not use them seeing how I use federal and remington primers. i'm in the roy area


----------



## Browningbar23 (Feb 13, 2013)

Waspocrew pm sent


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

PM returned


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

CalRanch in Logan had some last week when I was in there; haven't been back so I don't know if they are still there.


----------



## Browningbar23 (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks Mavis I will go see.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Now that I re read this I see you're looking to Mags sorry man I missed that; What they had that I saw was large pistol, small pistol (which I gladly purchased a brick), and large rifle I don't recall seeing large rifle mags; again sorry if you made the trip for nada.


----------



## Browningbar23 (Feb 13, 2013)

Its ok I usually make the rounds once a week anyways.


----------

